# Nintendo DS - Fucking wow, and that.



## ChrisFilter (Dec 20, 2007)

I know there's another thread, but it's all about the chips so I thought I'd start a new one.

I am totally blown away by the DS (an early Xmas present from Mrs Chris)- I love it. Perhaps it's 'cos I grew up with the snes, who knows, but I haven't been engaged by something in this way since I was a child. I would swap any 360, Wii or PS3 for it any day of the week.

Currently hammering:

Mario Kart DS
Fifa 08
New Super Mario
Lunar Knights
Final Fantasy III (but fuck me, add a few more obvious save points, bored of replaying sections if I stray off their pre-determined course)
Final Fantasy XII
Picross DS
Children of Mana
Resident Evil

I must have played it for about 30 hours since getting it at the weekend... only needed to charge it twice though.

Sweet


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 20, 2007)

I loved mine when I got it but am bored with the games I've got, so am waiting for my chip to arrive.  Then I'm going to be glued to it again.


----------



## zenie (Dec 20, 2007)

Get zelda phantom hourglass it's a brilliant, brilkliant game 

New Super Mario is ace too 

I *heart* my Ds (and R4 )


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, the chip is an essential purchase - it's not like Nintendo will notice the hit on game sales. Got mine with a 2GB card.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 20, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Get zelda phantom hourglass it's a brilliant, brilkliant game
> 
> New Super Mario is ace too
> 
> I *heart* my Ds (and R4 )



Got Zelda (also have an R4) but it hasn't grabbed me yet.. will get to it after the Final Fantasy's!


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Got Zelda (also have an R4) but it hasn't grabbed me yet.. will get to it after the Final Fantasy's!



ahem... depending on what you want...

rebelstar tactical (GBA game but about £4 on ebay.)
front mission.
advance wars.

are all turn based tactical games.  I love that kind of stuff but recognise it's quite a specialised thing.

either castlevania game is a good arcade adventure.

etrian odyssey is a great old school adventure / rpg game.  Draw your own map!

oh... and if you want something that's really clever and inventive and uses all the DS features then have a look at Another Code.

The DS is great.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 20, 2007)

Advance Wars looks good.. still only played the first 5 missions, so it's still a bit "press 'attack' over and over and over" (like most final fantasy beginnings) but I'm sure it'll develop.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2007)

Somebody tell me, what is the difference between the DS and the DS Lite? Looking at their website it seems to suggest the Lite is better, smaller, lighter, more features. But the use of 'lite' suggests it's somehow 'lesser' than the original DS. 

Someone edumacate me pleases 

(I wants one!)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2007)

OK, ignore me - DS Lite is where it's at now 

I'm so out of the console loop it's ridiculous. I haven't had a new console since the original PS


----------



## kained&able (Dec 20, 2007)

when nintendo first annunced the wii and ds i thought they had shot themselves in the foot, they would be gimmicky bollocks and wouldn't really work or if they did would have fuck all support from games manufacturers.

Glad to see it wasn't the case.


dave


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2007)

Where would one buy one from, if one wanted the best deal out there at the moment?


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 20, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Where would one buy one from, if one wanted the best deal out there at the moment?



Basically anywhere that has stock   There has been a lack of DS consoles since November afaik.

There was 1 in Game on Saturday but it was pink  Don't want a bloody pink one!!

Gamestation have better deals but haven't had stock anytime I've been in in the last couple of months.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2007)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Basically anywhere that has stock   There has been a lack of DS consoles since November afaik.
> 
> There was 1 in Game on Saturday but it was pink  Don't want a bloody pink one!!
> 
> Gamestation have better deals but haven't had stock anytime I've been in in the last couple of months.



Yes, my searching has uncovered a disturbing lack of black consoles on the market 

Will resume my search on boxing day


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 20, 2007)

Fuck all in shops until mid-Jan I'd image... plenty on ebay or gumtree.

Dave: I had a Wii, it sucks... the DS however, rocks.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Fuck all in shops until mid-Jan I'd image... plenty on ebay or gumtree.
> 
> Dave: I had a Wii, it sucks... the DS however, rocks.



I'm a bit scared of buying one from ebay, although I've bought other high-priced stuff from there (only shop with those with great feedback), so not sure why.

Have no idea what gumtree is 


e2a: found gumtree - wow, who knew?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 20, 2007)

Are you in London? If so, how have you managed to avoid the wonder that is gumtree?!


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2007)

Has anyone tried the (homebrew) DS iPhone software yet?
I'm about to download it and give it a whirl....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Are you in London? If so, how have you managed to avoid the wonder that is gumtree?!



Nope, sunny Stoke on Trent  Which does, as it turns out, have it's own gumtree too. So, it's like freecycle but without the free, I take it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking of buying my second DS in the next few days. May have to invest in this R4 thingy (fuck paying for games haw haw!).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2007)

Will this R4 thingy work if you download on a Mac?

/clueless


----------



## boha (Dec 20, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Will this R4 thingy work if you download on a Mac?
> 
> /clueless



yup


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

Where can you buy the R4?


----------



## boha (Dec 20, 2007)

i got mine from consoleup.com (can't remember how i found them though)


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got a Wii (LOVE IT!) and a DS (well minime has that) and both are fab. 

Haven't made proper use of the DS though I'm sure. Just dabbled a lil bit now n then with minime;s games...


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Where can you buy the R4?


 
Me 

Getting more stock on sunday and they are selling like hotcakes.
If you wants one, let me know (pm) and i'll make sure you get one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

Addy said:
			
		

> Me
> 
> Getting more stock on sunday and they are selling like hotcakes.
> If you wants one, let me know (pm) and i'll make sure you get one.



Ah cool! How much, how do you use it, er where do you get the games etc?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2007)

Addy said:
			
		

> Me
> 
> Getting more stock on sunday and they are selling like hotcakes.
> If you wants one, let me know (pm) and i'll make sure you get one.



This is useful to know ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ah cool! How much, how do you use it, er where do you get the games etc?



It's a DS cart with a microSD slot in. Just load up the microSD card with .nds files downloaded off the net.

To find find .nds files just google the name of the game and 'torrent' and you shall find.

Allegedly.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm . . 

I'm having heart surgery next year and am vaguely considering getting a DS to alleviate hospital-boredom and sitting-around-after-getting-out-of-hospital boredom . . .

The graphics look a bit primitive from what I've seen on the telly though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> It's a DS cart with a microSD slot in. Just load up the microSD card with .nds files downloaded off the net.
> 
> To find find .nds files just google the name of the game and 'torrent' and you shall find.
> 
> Allegedly.



Oh crap you mentioned the dreaded t word. For some reason torrent and me don't mix...


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> The graphics look a bit primitive from what I've seen on the telly though.



They are more primitive than the PSP but so what?  It's that old argument again isn't it?  Do you want to play another driving game?  or do you want to be blowing on your console in order to light a fire?  or reflecting two pictures off the double screens in order to solve a puzzle? or playing mario kart against japanese kids on the net?

do it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 21, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Hmmm . .
> 
> I'm having heart surgery next year and am vaguely considering getting a DS to alleviate hospital-boredom and sitting-around-after-getting-out-of-hospital boredom . . .
> 
> The graphics look a bit primitive from what I've seen on the telly though.



This was my concern. I'm a complete graphics whore, but for the first time in years I'm playing the game for the game's sake and not just the eye candy. The graphics are primitive, but that doesn't mean they look bad. At the time the Snes/N64/PSX looked great and somehow the DS manages to feel like it looks good as the consoles of yesteryear once did.

Final Fantasy 3, for example, is stunning.


----------



## zenie (Dec 21, 2007)

Graphics arent something which have ever been my priority, I've always had gameboys/GBA's/SP's cos the games are SO MUCH FUN 

Honestly they're brilliant, you should get one 

How long'll you be in for 8ball?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2007)

Cutting edge graphics are, for me, overrated. It's all about getting absorbed in a game.

And to be honest, I feel more at home with slightly crapper graphics, just coz that's what I know (since I haven't really gamed since the original PS). 

ChrisFilter - I'm remarkably excited about FFIII


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 21, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> ChrisFilter - I'm remarkably excited about FFIII



It's very good - ignore the less than glowing reviews. It's a lot harder than modern RPGs, but after you've sussed it out it's a joy to play.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2007)

A kind soul has instructed me in the ways of the rom getting. So, if I got this right, I download these roms, drag and drop onto the mini sd card, pop the card in the R4 which goes into the DS and then just click on the game to play when it comes up on the R4 menu? Is it really that simple?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 21, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> This was my concern. I'm a complete graphics whore, but for the first time in years I'm playing the game for the game's sake and not just the eye candy.



I'm a bit of a graphics whore too but the dual-screen tingy and stylus sounds like it could add a lot of versatility to the handheld game concept.  Mate of mine loves that brain training and I quite like the look of that Final Fantasy semi-RTS game (FF7?).  Nintendo are always good for new ideas when the market gets a bit stagnant.

Zenie - I'll be in for about 10 days, I guess.  Once I'm off the morphine I anticipate major boredom . . .


----------



## boha (Dec 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> A kind soul has instructed me in the ways of the rom getting. So, if I got this right, I download these roms, drag and drop onto the mini sd card, pop the card in the R4 which goes into the DS and then just click on the game to play when it comes up on the R4 menu? Is it really that simple?



pretty much yes 

i usually stick some music on as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2007)

Excellent. Just been reading up on it, it can play movies too. How big a Micro SD card can the thing take? I've seen a 4gigger going for £18 online...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 21, 2007)

Unsure.. 2GB is fine, dunno about 4GB -  I'll have a google.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like 2GB is max, as the R4 doesn't work with sdhc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2007)

I see. No matter, just realised that anything more than 2gig is pretty mental considering most games barely break the 100mb barrier!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2008)

Man alive is the R4 cool or what! I got to thinking and I'd really love to see the Magic The Gathering card game make it onto the DS. It'd be the perfect platform for it!


----------

